# Should I avoid fruit to get ripped for the summer?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: I am trying to get ripped for summer and was told to avoid fruit. Fruit is so healthy, so why is it not good on a diet? Answer: It does seem strange that when trying to lose bodyfat it is best to avoid fruit, doesn’t it? However, while it is true that fruit is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

